# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: I ja K-junat peruttu iltapäiväliikenteessä 15.5.

## RSS

Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## vristo

Mites muuten kehäradan aikana tällainen poikkeusliikenne hoidetaan?

----------


## zige94

> Mites muuten kehäradan aikana tällainen poikkeusliikenne hoidetaan?


Jos jatketaan samanlaisilla suunnitelmilla kuin mitä I/K/M/A-junilla käytetään nykysin niin vuoroväliä harvennetaan, eli esim. I/P 10 min sijasta 20 min välein pidemmillä kokoonpanoilla ja K 20min välein. Tietenkin riiippuu todella paljon ongelmasta ja sen laadusta. Tässä häiriössä pystytään selvästi ajaa 10 min vuorovälillä, joten Kehäradan liikenne olisi todennäköisemmin ajettu kuten yllä totesin.

----------


## PepeB

> Mites muuten kehäradan aikana tällainen poikkeusliikenne hoidetaan?


Sitähän varten HSL järjesti Kehärata-pyöräilyn.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jussi

Mikään ei kai myöskään estä tarvittaessa kääntämästä osaa junista takaisin esim. Vantaankoskella jos koko kierrosta ei pystytä ajamaan normaalisti. Onko Vantaankosken ja Hiekkaharjun välillä muuten mahdollisia käännöspaikkoja? Nykyasemistahan kääntyminen on onnistuu normaalien pääteasemien lisäksi ainakin Myyrmäessä.

----------


## zige94

> Mikään ei kai myöskään estä tarvittaessa kääntämästä osaa junista takaisin esim. Vantaankoskella jos koko kierrosta ei pystytä ajamaan normaalisti. Onko Vantaankosken ja Hiekkaharjun välillä muuten mahdollisia käännöspaikkoja? Nykyasemistahan kääntyminen on onnistuu normaalien pääteasemien lisäksi ainakin Myyrmäessä.


Millä tahansa asemallahan onnistuu kääntyminen, jos niin päätetään. Jos vaihteita tarkoitat niin ainakin Leinelässä on molemminpuolin asemaa vaihteet. Lentoasemalla kanssa löytyy vaihteet.

----------


## Max

Jommankumman linjan kääntäminen Tikkurilasta takaisin pohjoiseen olisi siinä mielessä hyvä ratkaisu, että haarojen vuorovälit pysyisivät normaaleina. 20 min vuoroväli on aika pitkä...

----------


## Knightrider

Tämä nykyinen poikkeusjärjestelmä on ainakin aika surkea - heti heitetään hanskat tiskiin. Omasta mielestä kannattaisi yrittää ensin ajaa kaikki vuorot, vaikka sitten kuinka myöhässä. Sama homma kuin metrossa, vuoroja ei peruta. Matkustaja joka saapuu asemalle 15:00 ei kiinnosta onko seuraava juna kello 14:20:n vuoro vai mikä, vaan se, että milloin seuraava juna lähtee ja että sinne mahtuu sisään. Molempiin vaikuttaa nimenomaan ajettavien junavuorojen määrä. Jos junia on pakko perua, pitäisi kapasiteetti pitää mahdollisimman samana yhdistämällä eri vuorojen vaunut täyspitkiksi juniksi aina kun vain ehtii. 

Hommaa ei välttämättä kannata tahallaan hidastaa lisää muuttamalla K-junia N-juniksi, jos kapasiteettia ei tarvitse laskea merkittävästi. Myöskään myöhässä olevia matkustajia ei ole järkevää myöhästyttää vielä lisää. Jos kaikki vaunut ajetaan, eli peruttujen vuorojen vaunut yhdistetään ajettaviin I- ja K-juniin, kapasiteetti on myös väliasemilla ennallaan. Ainoa ero voisi olla, että K-junat hyödyntäisivät poikkeustilanteissa kaukoraiteita. Näin myös tehtiin 15.5., ainakin kerran kun omin silmin näin, mutta homman voisi tehdä täysin suunnitellusti. Kaukojunavuoroja kun voi ennustaa etukäteen _aikatauluista_. Ennen häiriötilannetta voidaan jo valita "hätä-slotit", joihin K:n pitäisi joten kuten mahtua kahden kaukovuoron väliin. Kaikkia K-junia ei siis ajettaisi, vaan valikoidut vuorot, joiden pitäisi mahtua poikkeusreitille aiheuttamatta täyttä kaaosta kaukoraiteilla. Nämä vuorot siis valikoitaisiin nyt, eikä vasta kun tilanne on päällä. I-junat ajettaisiin kaikki. Tämä ei vaadi uusia raiteita. Myös I-junan käyttäjät hyötyvät, kun kaupunkiraiteet vapautuvat Helsinki-Tapanila-välillä täysin I-junien käyttöön. Radikaali ehdotus? Kyllä, mutta kiinnostaisi kuulla, olisiko tämä edes teoriassa mahdollista.

----------


## PepeB

Omasta mielestä se poikkeusjärjestely oli hyvä, ja siten voisi ajaa myös ruuhka-aikaan. Noin 10min vuorovälillä kolmellä flirtillä tai neljällä viidellä vanhalla Keravalle asti. Tila ei lopu ja liikenne ei sakkaannu  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Omasta mielestä se poikkeusjärjestely oli hyvä, ja siten voisi ajaa myös ruuhka-aikaan. Noin 10min vuorovälillä kolmellä flirtillä tai neljällä viidellä vanhalla Keravalle asti. Tila ei lopu ja liikenne ei sakkaannu


Tätä itse oon ehdottanut HSL:lle useasti. En ymmärrä mitä ideaa on ajattaa 3/7min välein I- ja K-junaa vuorotellen kun voisi ihan hyvin ajaa 10min välein N:ää, ruuhka-aikaan vaan kolmella yksiköllä. Näin olisi myös kapasiteettia paremmin, kun nyt käytännössä aina on I- ja K-junat myöhässä ja toinen hidastaa toista ja myöhästymiset ketjuuntuu ja johtaa siihen et välistä joudutaan joku juna perumaan, jotta myöhästymiskierrr saadaan korjattua. 10 min vuoroväli kun ei ole yhtään huono.

----------


## Max

> Omasta mielestä se poikkeusjärjestely oli hyvä, ja siten voisi ajaa myös ruuhka-aikaan. Noin 10min vuorovälillä kolmellä flirtillä tai neljällä viidellä vanhalla Keravalle asti. Tila ei lopu ja liikenne ei sakkaannu


Kehäradan liikenteen alettua tuommoinen vain ei käy, koska sinne Kehäradallekin tarvitaan junia. Nykyiset I-junat on siinä mielessä helppo perua, että mikään asema ei jää palvelematta, kun K vaihdetaan N:ksi.

Minusta edelleenkin paras tapa hoitaa poikittaisliikennettä jatkossa olisi se, että Kehäradan juna ajaa lenkkiään normaaliaikataulun mukaan ja K/N-juna ajaa reitillä Tikkurila - Kerava normaaliaikataulun mukaan. Tikkurilassa kansa vaihtaa sen ja I/P- tai R/H/Z -junien välillä. Koko kaupunkiradalle tulee silloin 10 minuutin vuoroväli, mikä toki Tikkurila - Pasila -välillä on normaalia harvempi.

----------


## zige94

> Kehäradan liikenteen alettua tuommoinen vain ei käy, koska sinne Kehäradallekin tarvitaan junia. Nykyiset I-junat on siinä mielessä helppo perua, että mikään asema ei jää palvelematta, kun K vaihdetaan N:ksi.
> 
> Minusta edelleenkin paras tapa hoitaa poikittaisliikennettä jatkossa olisi se, että Kehäradan juna ajaa lenkkiään normaaliaikataulun mukaan ja K/N-juna ajaa reitillä Tikkurila - Kerava normaaliaikataulun mukaan. Tikkurilassa kansa vaihtaa sen ja I/P- tai R/H/Z -junien välillä. Koko kaupunkiradalle tulee silloin 10 minuutin vuoroväli, mikä toki Tikkurila - Pasila -välillä on normaalia harvempi.


Henkilökunta vaikuttaa tuohon asiaan aika paljon myös, koska Tikkurilassa ei ole tiloja henkilökunnalle. Mutta K-junia voisi ajaa tarvittaessa kaukojunien välissä vapaissa raoissa, sinne kuitenkin saa minimissään 3-4 minuutin välein junia ja jos kaukojuna, H tai Z myöhästyy niin me saa pari minuuttia aikatauluistaan kiinni, R nyt ei niin helpolla mutta siinäkään pari min ei haittaa. Itse kyllä mielenkiinnolla odotan mitä tulee käymään, kun jo nyt vuorotellen I ja K-junat ajavat lähestulkoon aina myöhässä ja nyt se laajenee vielä kokopäiväiseksi...

----------


## Knightrider

> Omasta mielestä se poikkeusjärjestely oli hyvä, ja siten voisi ajaa myös ruuhka-aikaan. Noin 10min vuorovälillä kolmellä flirtillä tai neljällä viidellä vanhalla Keravalle asti. Tila ei lopu ja liikenne ei sakkaannu


Olitko edes paikalla ruuhka-aikaan, ei ollut todellakaan hyvä järjestely. Paljon hämmentyneitä matkustajia laitureilla, kaikki junat joko myöhässä tai peruttu kokonaan, liian vähän kapasiteettia käytössä. Plussaa siitä että kaukoraiteita käytettiin hyödyksi, mutta sen ei pitäisi olla sattumanvaraista improvisointia vaan etukäteen laaditun toimintasuunnitelman mukaista.



> Tätä itse oon ehdottanut HSL:lle useasti.


 Uskon, että näin teit Tapanilassa asuessasi. Varmasti myös muita tapanilalaisia on ehdottanut samaa. 


> En ymmärrä mitä ideaa on ajattaa 3/7min välein I- ja K-junaa vuorotellen kun voisi ihan hyvin ajaa 10min välein N:ää, ruuhka-aikaan vaan kolmella yksiköllä. Näin olisi myös kapasiteettia paremmin, kun nyt käytännössä aina on I- ja K-junat myöhässä ja toinen hidastaa toista ja myöhästymiset ketjuuntuu ja johtaa siihen et välistä joudutaan joku juna perumaan, jotta myöhästymiskierrr saadaan korjattua. 10 min vuoroväli kun ei ole yhtään huono.


Vuorovälin vähentäminen ei lisää kapasiteettia, junia kulkee 2x harvemmin ja ovat yhden yksikön pidempiä, laskepa siitä. K- ja I-junien kapasiteetti on molemmilla ihan täyskäytössä ruuhka-aikaan. Junia pitäisi kyllä ajaa ruuhkassa täyspitkinä ihan oletuksena.



> Kehäradan liikenteen alettua tuommoinen vain ei käy, koska sinne Kehäradallekin tarvitaan junia. Nykyiset I-junat on siinä mielessä helppo perua, että mikään asema ei jää palvelematta, kun K vaihdetaan N:ksi.


Ei pitäisi lähteä siitä lähtökohdasta, että perutaan vaan puolet junista. Se on huonointa palvelua. Sinun mielestäsi on huono asia, että jatkossa on pakko ajaa suurin osa junista. Omasta mielestäni se on haaste, jonka toteuttamiseen on kyllä keinonsa. Kaikki vuorot pitäisi lähtökohtaisesti ajaa normaalisti ja poikkeustilanteessakin perua vain muutama kriittisin vuoro. Jos joka poikkeustilanteessa on pakko perua puolet junista ja ajaa loput myöhässä, on jotain pahasti pielessä.



> Minusta edelleenkin paras tapa hoitaa poikittaisliikennettä jatkossa olisi se, että Kehäradan juna ajaa lenkkiään normaaliaikataulun mukaan ja K/N-juna ajaa reitillä Tikkurila - Kerava normaaliaikataulun mukaan. Tikkurilassa kansa vaihtaa sen ja I/P- tai R/H/Z -junien välillä. Koko kaupunkiradalle tulee silloin 10 minuutin vuoroväli, mikä toki Tikkurila - Pasila -välillä on normaalia harvempi.


Ei huono lähtökohta. Tuo vaatii omat raiteet Kehäradalta ja Keravalta Tikkurilaan. Tilan puolesta ne voidaan rakentaa vaikka heti. Tuossa tulee kuitenkin sellainen suuri ongelma, että kapasiteetti loppuu Tikkurilasta etelään, jos K/N-junien tilalle ei tule mitään. Miten olisi yksi eristetty raide, jota kulkisi kaksi sukkulajunaa Hki-Malmi-Tikkurila ilman muita pysähdyksiä? Sellaista tarvittaisiin muutenkin. Eristettyä rataa 160 km/h huippunopeudella. Ajoaika 13 min, kääntöaika 7 min, vuoroväli 20 min. Megapitkät laiturit. Malmilla oma kaksoisraide kohtaamisiin. Malmin suuri merkitys korostuu entisestään Jokeri-2:n myötä ja jo nyt sinne on vajaatarjontaa, kun siellä pysähtyy ainoastaan kaupunkiradan junat. Kaikki eivät ole menossa Pasilaan, joten olisi ihan hyvä olla yksi juna joka ei matelisi väliä Hki-Käpylä 7,5 minuutissa kuten nykyiset junat. Malmi-Pasila-välin matkustajille riittää nykyiset K/N/I-junat, jotka olisivat väljempiä sukkulajunan ansiosta. Sukkulajuna mahdollistaisi myös vuorovälin harventamisen kaupunkiradalla.

Poikkeustilanteissa voitaisiin näinollen eristää K/N- ja Kehäradan junat täysin ja siirtää ylimääräiset K/N-junayksiköt sukkulajunien jatkopituudeksi. Näinollen kaikki kapasiteetti olisi edelleen käytössä.

----------


## Max

Miksi pitäisi rakentaa mitään, kun Tikkurilassa on nykyinen I-junien kääntöraide?

----------


## zige94

Se että tiedottaminen on kehnoa, ei tarkoita että olisi huono järjestely. K-junathan ovat 2xSm5 tai 3xSm1/2 yksikön junia. I-junat ovat 1xSm5, 2xSm5 tai 2x Sm1/2-junia. Jos poikkeustilanteissa ajettaisiin 3xSm5 tai 5xSm1/2 niin matkustajakapasiteetti olisi sama. Edellisessä puhuinkin ratakapasiteettia.

Edellisessä poikkeustilanteessa oli kyse siitä ettei Tikkurilan asetinlaitteen vuoksi vaihteita saatu käännettyä tarpeeksi nopeaksi ja käsiteltyä tarpeeksi monta junaa, jonka vuoksi RATAKAPASITEETTIA hankittiin lisää. Siihen ei vaikuta yhtään jos siirtää K-junat kaukoliikenteen raiteille. Junia olisi tosin voinut koota isommiksi kokoonpainoksi, mutta sitä logiikkaa nyt ei voi HSL:ltä/VR:ltä odottaa.

Ps. Mitä sä Kinightrider häpiset siitä et ajattelin noin Tapanilassa asuessani ja että kaikki Tapanilaiset ajattelee niin? Miksi ajattelisivat? Mitä eroa nykytilanteella vrt. HSL:lle ehdottamallani poikkeustilanteella olisi? Yhtä usein menisi silti juna Tapanilaan, ratakapasiteettia olisi poikkeustilanteen hallintaan tuplasti enemmän.

----------


## Knightrider

> Miksi pitäisi rakentaa mitään, kun Tikkurilassa on nykyinen I-junien kääntöraide?


Hiekkaharjussa on liian vähän raiteita, jotta Kehäradan junat ja Keravan junat voitaisiin ajaa Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen toisistaan erillään poikkeustilanteissa (tai ihan muutenkin, häiriöherkkyyden vähentämisen kannalta). Neljättä raidetta (lännestä itään lukien) pitäisi jatkaa noin kilometrin verran siitä eteenpäin, jotta Kehäradan junat saisivat 5. ja 6. raiteet Tikkurilassa ja 4. & 5. raiteet Hiekkaharjussa omakseen. K-junat kulkisivat Tikkurilassa 3. ja 4. raidetta, Hiekkaharjussa 3. raidetta, eli tuon kilometrin pätkän reitti olisi yksiraiteinen. Se ei ole mikään ongelma 10 min vuorovälillä, kun mitkään muut junat eivät kolmosraidetta käyttäisi ja heti Kehäradan sillan jälkeen on Keravan kaupunkijunille ikioma raidepari. Varsinkin, kun nyt puhutaan poikkeusjärjestelyistä.



> Se että tiedottaminen on kehnoa, ei tarkoita että olisi huono järjestely.


Tiedottaminen on osa järjestelyjä. Huonoa oli myös kaikki muu: matkustajakapasiteetti laski, vuoroja peruttiin, K-junalla matkustavat saivat hitaamman matkan ja ajetut vuorot kulkivat kaikki myöhässä. N-junat eivät voi ajaa K-junien aikatauluilla ja tämä myöhästytti vuoroja vielä entisestään. Junat seisoivat myös paljon asemien välillä, jolloin matkustajat jäivät "ansaan" eli esimerkiksi taksiin ei siitä tilanteesta voinut enää vaihtaa. Eli pahin mahdollinen skenaario.



> Ps. Mitä sä Kinightrider häpiset siitä et ajattelin noin Tapanilassa asuessani ja että kaikki Tapanilaiset ajattelee niin? Miksi ajattelisivat? Mitä eroa nykytilanteella vrt. HSL:lle ehdottamallani poikkeustilanteella olisi? Yhtä usein menisi silti juna Tapanilaan, ratakapasiteettia olisi poikkeustilanteen hallintaan tuplasti enemmän.


Ehdotit matkustajakapasiteetin nostoa väliasemille (suuremmat junakokoonpanot, sama vuoroväli) ja vilkkaiden asemien vuorovälin harventamista 10 minuuttiin. Sain viestistä sellaisen kuvan, että tarkoitit tätä ratkaisua ihan lopulliseksi myös normaalitilanteessa. Ei ehdotuksesi poikkeustilanteessa olekaan millään tavalla huonompi kuin HSL:n poikkeusjärjestelyt, mutta nepä olivatkin mielestäni luokattomia. Samanlaiset järjestelyt tuntuvat olevan Keravan kaupunkiraiteilla tilanteesta riippumatta, aina samat ongelmat, tuntuu ettei kukaan kehitä näitä järjestelyitä etukäteen, vaan aina yllätytään ja mennään samalla kaavalla, joka ei toistamalla parane.

----------


## Miska

> K- ja I-junien kapasiteetti on molemmilla ihan täyskäytössä ruuhka-aikaan.


Tuo ei kyllä minun havaintojeni perusteella pidä paikkaansa. Erityisesti kauimpana Helsingistä olevassa yksikössä tilaa on ruuhka-aikoinakin ruhtinaallisesti. Tästä syystä kävelenkin usein laiturin pohjoispäähän, vaikka se matkaani hieman pidentääkin.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo ei kyllä minun havaintojeni perusteella pidä paikkaansa. Erityisesti kauimpana Helsingistä olevassa yksikössä tilaa on ruuhka-aikoinakin ruhtinaallisesti. Tästä syystä kävelenkin usein laiturin pohjoispäähän, vaikka se matkaani hieman pidentääkin.


Vahvistan Miskan havainnot paikkaansa pitäviksi, on kyse minkälaisista tilanteista tahansa. Pasilan puoleiset yksiköt on aina tyhjiä ja tilavempia. Ja men uskallan näitä vahvistaa? No sanotaanko vaikka et Tapanilassa tuli asuttua 7 vuotta ja töissäkin junien parissa 2 vuotta josta vika vuosi muualla asuen, eli 8v kokemus.

Knightrider ei joko ymmärrä viestejä oikein tai haluaa tehdä kaiken vaikeimman kautta. Nykysysteemi toimii hyvin, jonka vuoksi sitä käytetään. Kehäradan alkaessa pitää tehdä erilainen suunnitelma tottakai.

Ps. Miksi yrität työntää Kehäradan junia Hiekkaharjun vitoselle? Se kun on pussiraide, johon on pääsy ainoastaan Tikkurilan suunnalta. Lisäksi se nyt ei merkittävästi asioita haittaa jos K- ja Kehäradan junat ajaa Havukosken ja Tikkurilan välillä samaa raidetta. Kyse on n. 3 km matkasta, tai jopa vähemmän. Myöskin poikkeustilanteet vaihtelee huomattavasti. Poikkeustilanteet on suunniteltu ns. häiriökortittain, eli useammat suunnitelmat ja poikkeustilanteesta riippuen käytetään häiriökortti X:ää.

----------


## jodo

Onko Knightrider tutustunut Hanalan vaihdetyömaahan ja siihen mitä sillä saadaan aikaan K- ja N-junien kannalta?

----------


## Max

Panehan Knightrider lainaukset kuntoon, taitaa olla zige94 jota siteeraat minun nimelläni...

Ja tosiaan Tikkurilassa on kaupunkiradan junille käytössä raiteet 4, 5 ja 6. Niistä tuo keskimmäinen raide 5 on menestyksekkäästi toiminut I-junien kääntöpaikkana jo kymmenisen vuotta. Siitä on yhteys molemmissa päissä molemmille viereisille raiteille. Noin 2,5 km siitä pohjoiseen erkanee kehärata. Toki se voi jossain äärimmäisessä poikkeustilanteessa olla ongelma, mutta eivätkös ne lumen ym. aiheuttamat hidasteet, joiden takia vuoroja perutaan, ole yleensä Helsingin päässä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ja tosiaan Tikkurilassa on kaupunkiradan junille käytössä raiteet 4, 5 ja 6.


Tällä hetkellä joo, mutta Kehäradan auettua alkanee jossain vaiheessa Tikkurilan vaihdeyhteysremppa, jonka seurauksena kaukoliikenne saa raiteet 1-4 ja kaupunkiradalle jää 5 ja 6.

----------


## Max

> Tällä hetkellä joo, mutta Kehäradan auettua alkanee jossain vaiheessa Tikkurilan vaihdeyhteysremppa, jonka seurauksena kaukoliikenne saa raiteet 1-4 ja kaupunkiradalle jää 5 ja 6.


Raiteita 7 ja 8 ei siis ilmeisesti olla tekemässä samalla? Asemaa rakennettaessahan niille on jätetty tila.

----------


## tlajunen

> Raiteita 7 ja 8 ei siis ilmeisesti olla tekemässä samalla? Asemaa rakennettaessahan niille on jätetty tila.


Ne lienevät vuorossa vasta siinä vaiheessa, jos pääradan raidemäärä nostetaan neljästä kuuteen.

----------


## PepeB

> Ne lienevät vuorossa vasta siinä vaiheessa, jos pääradan raidemäärä nostetaan neljästä kuuteen.


Pasila-Riihimäki suunnitelman toteutus on kaiketi vaatimuksena tälle, vähintäänkin.  :Smile:

----------


## Knightrider

> Tuo ei kyllä minun havaintojeni perusteella pidä paikkaansa. Erityisesti kauimpana Helsingistä olevassa yksikössä tilaa on ruuhka-aikoinakin ruhtinaallisesti. Tästä syystä kävelenkin usein laiturin pohjoispäähän, vaikka se matkaani hieman pidentääkin.


Tuo ei johdu siitä että junia olisi liikaa, vaan siitä etteivät matkustajat täytä junaa tasaisesti, kun laiturille pääsee vain eteläpäästä.




> Knightrider ei joko ymmärrä viestejä oikein tai haluaa tehdä kaiken vaikeimman kautta. Nykysysteemi toimii hyvin, jonka vuoksi sitä käytetään. Kehäradan alkaessa pitää tehdä erilainen suunnitelma tottakai.


 Heh heh. Kehäradan avaamiseen onkin niin pitkä aika?


> Ps. Miksi yrität työntää Kehäradan junia Hiekkaharjun vitoselle? Se kun on pussiraide, johon on pääsy ainoastaan Tikkurilan suunnalta.


Lue uudestaan, ehdotin raiteen pidentämistä haarautumiskohtaan asti.




> Raiteita 7 ja 8 ei siis ilmeisesti olla tekemässä samalla? Asemaa rakennettaessahan niille on jätetty tila.


Luulisi vaihderempan tuovan synergiaetuja, jos uudet raiteet tehtäisiin Tikkurilan kohdalla valmiiksi.

----------


## PepeB

> Tuo ei johdu siitä että junia olisi liikaa, vaan siitä etteivät matkustajat täytä junaa tasaisesti, kun laiturille pääsee vain eteläpäästä.


Niin eli kapasiteettia on todellakin tarpeeksi ja hieman yli. Hyvä, että kumoat omat perustelusi.  :Laughing:

----------


## aulis

> Lue uudestaan, ehdotin raiteen pidentämistä haarautumiskohtaan asti.


Hiekkaharjun pussiraide 5 on raiteiden 3 ja 4 välissä alikulun eteläpuolella, ja sen päätepuskimen takana on portaikko alikulkuun. Pussiraidetta ei voi jatkaa alikulun ja 3-4-laiturin läpi vaan pitäisi tehdä kokonaan uusi kuudes raide raiteen 4 itäpuolelle.

Toki alikulun eteläpuolelta voi purkaa kapean 5-4-laiturin ja yhdistää nykyinen raide 5 jatkumaan nykyisen raiteen 4 pohjoispäähän, ja nykyisen raiteen 4 eteläpää taas itäiselle lisäraiteelle. Mutta taitaisi tuon hintalappu olla suurempi. En sen kummemmin tähän osaa ottaa kantaa.

----------

